# Bunny Breeding



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, I have a female bunny and a male bunny that I bred, a month later on her due date she didn't show any signs of being pregnant so I rebred her. 3 days later she had 5 baby bunnies but they all died , and I was wondering if its posible that she got pregnant will she was still pregnant?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Didn't you read up on this before attempting to breed your pet? 

I know nothing about breeding rabbits, I'm sure others will be along with some words of wisdom. RIP poor baby buns.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

ponderousa said:


> Hi, I have a female bunny and a male bunny that I bred, a month later on her due date she didn't show any signs of being pregnant so I rebred her. 3 days later she had 5 baby bunnies but they all died , and I was wondering if its posible that she got pregnant will she was still pregnant?


No it isn't possible for a doe to become pregnant whilst being pregnant.

When you say her due date, how many days after mating with the buck do you think her due date was?


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

30 days after mating.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

30 days isn't even full term  Full term for a rabbit is 32 days (some can have them early and some late).

You really should know that before going into breeding :001_unsure:

Can I ask what breed are you breeding? Why did you choose to breed? Do you have an experienced breeder to guide you?


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

I read on the internet that there due date was 28-32 days after mating.

I am breeding mini rex's, to sell the babies, My mom has bred mini rex's in years past.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

So going by your dates she had her kits on day 33 which is perfectly normal, putting her with the buck could have caused problems due to stress or the doe just wasn't meant to be a mum.

I suggest you do a bit more research before you continue to breed, surely if your mum has bred rabbits before she should know this?


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

on day 30 she wasn't showing any signs of being pregnant, so I rebred her. we didn't know she was pregnant!

All I want to know is if it is posible that she got pregnant while she was still pregnant.

P.S. I am breeding her again today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

ponderousa said:


> on day 30 she wasn't showing any signs of being pregnant, so I rebred her. we didn't know she was pregnant!
> 
> All I want to know is if it is posible that she got pregnant while she was still pregnant.
> 
> P.S. I am breeding her again today.


Err many does don't show signs of pregnancy until they actually give birth (yet another thing you should have known), there was a possibility that she was pregnant because you bred her. Some does can go as long as 35 days before kindling so what you did was extremely dangerous 

I had already answered your question in my first post....

Why are you breeding her again today? Give her a rest for goodness sake, she has just had a full term pregnancy and gone through labour, yes they were still born but the pregnancy would have still taken it out of her.

Please find someone with more experience before you breed again because it is pretty obvious you need guidance in how to go about breeding properly. Do you know the genetic history of all your breeding rabbits?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

..got to be a troll this 1.


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

You are starting to make me mad!


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Err many does don't show signs of pregnancy until they actually give birth (yet another thing you should have known), there was a possibility that she was pregnant because you bred her. Some does can go as long as 35 days before kindling so what you did was extremely dangerous
> 
> I had already answered your question in my first post....
> 
> ...


She had a week of rest, I am going out to breed her in a few minutes. My mom has plenty of expirience so quit your worrying!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

ponderousa said:


> She had a week of rest, I am going out to breed her in a few minutes. My mom has plenty of expirience so quit your worrying!


1 week is not enough time, I will continue to worry until people stop using rabbits as a quick buck. Not sure I count your mums experience as relevant considering the huge red flags so far.

If you cared about your rabbits you would want to do this properly, although I suppose that would mean you wouldn't make a profit :mad2:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm gobsmacked, I really am 

I don't like getting into arguments, but have to say you've been very irresponsible and selfish. The poor bunny has been put through the stress of a pregnancy and stillbirth and you see a week as a decent rest 

Surely, you'd at least wait and see how things pan out before trying to breed her _within_ the 34 day gestation period.

It makes me sad that people are so set out on money that they're willing to be so thoughtless


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

You people need to back off from the OP. 

Her mum knows what she is doing when it comes to rabbits. Just look at the post elsewhere about the overdosing of watermelon, so the rabbits died.  :mad2:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> You people need to back off from the OP.
> 
> Her mum knows what she is doing when it comes to rabbits. Just look at the post elsewhere about the overdosing of watermelon, so the rabbits died.  :mad2:


Her Mum fed her rabbits too much watermelon, so they died- doesn't sound like she knows what she's doing to me


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> You people need to back off from the OP.
> 
> Her mum knows what she is doing when it comes to rabbits. Just look at the post elsewhere about the overdosing of watermelon, so the rabbits died.  :mad2:


Oh, I'm so slow! I've only just realised that you were being sarcastic  I was wondering what your point was. Sorry! 

And as for the OP, I really hope they're a troll. Having said that, it wouldn't surprise me if they're not, some people just shouldn't have animals. Ever.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, I'm so slow! I've only just realised that you were being sarcastic  I was wondering what your point was. Sorry!
> 
> And as for the OP, I really hope they're a troll. Having said that, it wouldn't surprise me if they're not, some people just shouldn't have animals. Ever.


Maybe I should of made it more obvious. It's hard to do so online though.

It puzzles me that she mentions her mum is experienced. Yet she mentioned she got her info about 30 days off the net.

Now why not ask your experienced mother?


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay let me tell you that I am 13 and I am not breeding for money, I like baby bunnies! I wouldn't make much anyhow. And my mom is expirianced, probly way more than any of you.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

ponderousa said:


> Okay let me tell you that I am 13 and I am not breeding for money, I wouldn't make much anyhow. And my mom is expirianced, probly way more than any of you.


i doubt that very much or you wouldnt be on here asking for advice 

i feel sorry for your rabbits, i really do.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

ponderousa said:


> Okay let me tell you that I am 13 and I am not breeding for money, I wouldn't make much anyhow. And my mom is expirianced, probly way more than any of you.


Then why isn't she helping you with guidance then?


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

daisyboo said:


> i doubt that very much or you wouldnt be on here asking for advice
> 
> i feel sorry for your rabbits, i really do.


My mom doesn't have to know everything to be expirenced! I am new to all of this and i thought I could get some input off the internet, I gess I was wrong.

Some people are nasty and jump to conclusions without all the facts.


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> Then why isn't she helping you with guidance then?


She is! but what she doesn't know i looked up on the internet thinking I could find truth, I guess I was wrong!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

ponderousa said:


> My mom doesn't have to know everything to be expirenced! I am new to all of this and i thought I could get some input off the internet, I gess I was wrong.
> 
> Some people are nasty and jump to conclusions without all the facts.


No one is nasty, you asked for advice and here it is. We care about the rabbit and we want to make sure she is safe!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

ponderousa said:


> She is! but what she doesn't know i looked up on the internet thinking I could find truth, I guess I was wrong!


This is the truth, hun. You need to wait a good 40 days before re-breeding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

ponderousa said:


> My mom doesn't have to know everything to be expirenced! I am new to all of this and i thought I could get some input off the internet, I gess I was wrong.
> 
> Some people are nasty and jump to conclusions without all the facts.


No one is being nasty, due to your age your mum should be the one responsible here. The fact of the matter is she needs to do more research, putting the doe back in with the buck could have had dangerous consequences. Quite frankly you got off lightly 

I have only had what you have said to go by (which is why I asked a few questions) but seeing as you are only young you only have your mum for guidance. All I will say on the matter is please, please encourage your mum to do more research before breeding.


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

Why should my mom do any research? It's not her bunny she's mine.

Besides its not like its the end of the world if somthing happens to Sadana


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ponderousa said:


> Why should my mom do any research? It's not her bunny she's mine.
> 
> Besides its not like its the end of the world if somthing happens to Sadana


you have a lot of growing up to do, even for a 13 year old....

right, it is your mums legal responsibility and obligation to guide you and point you in the right direction with regards to your animals. that is why she should be doing the research

at 13 years old there is no way you are mature enough, neither emotionally nor physically to breed.
there is no way you will have the money or knowledge to care for your rabbits and any offspring, as you have already shown.

now onto your rabbits, unless you know the FULL genetic history of BOTH rabbits going back atleast 4 generations you should never breed either of them.
you need tto have a full complex understanding of genetics, which i personally dont think is possiable at just 13 years old.

if your only reason for breeding is to exeroance "cute babies" why not tslk to your mum about the possibility of fostering a mother bun from a local rescue while she raises her kits, there are over 15,000 rabbits in need of their forever home in the uk alone. this would be a great opertunity with out the risk, heart ache, and cost involved in breeding

however, if you thinking that something happening to your rabbit wouldnt be the end of the world, i think you need to seriously reconsider weather you should have any pets at all!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

You try having a baby yourself and then see if you want sex a week after the birth, rebreeding the poor doe so soon after a traumatic birth is just plain cruel theres no other way to describe it. Her body needs to settle down again, her hormones will be a mess for weeks and it could quite frankly kill her from the stress.


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> you have a lot of growing up to do, even for a 13 year old....
> 
> right, it is your mums legal responsibility and obligation to guide you and point you in the right direction with regards to your animals. that is why she should be doing the research
> 
> ...


I'll have you know It's not my falt the babies died! If somthing happened to sadana I would NOT think its the end of the world because she's just an animal. and there's no was I would get rid of her!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Please stop or at least get some guidance. I know nothing about breeding rabbits, but people here have given you some things to consider. Don't ignore them.

In the end there are laws to protect the welfare of animals, on both our sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

ponderousa said:


> I'll have you know It's not my falt the babies died! If somthing happened to sadana *I would NOT think its the end of the world because she's just an animal*. and there's no was I would get rid of her!


It could quite possibly have been your fault, you put your doe in with a buck whilst knowing there was a high possibility she was pregnant.

The bit I have bolded is the very reason you shouldn't be breeding, quite frankly that is a disgusting attitude to have for a 13 year old.

I am now going to bow out of this thread because I don't want to give you the attention you so clearly seek. And tbh I don't want it to seem I am picking on a minor in the uk it is illegal for a minor to breed, but I'm not sure on the laws in Montana :confused1:


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

ponderousa said:


> Why should my mom do any research? It's not her bunny she's mine.
> 
> Besides its not like its the end of the world if somthing happens to Sadana


please tell me is this a joke you ought to be ashamed of yourself by saying that you should always make sure your doe is safe and not in danger when breeding you cant love your rabbits then your attude towards breeding stinks


----------



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there. I am fourteen. Just a year older than you. I'm sure you feel a little defenseless now as I would if I had many of these people throwing things at me but you also have to remember that these people are just trying to help as they are experienced and are bunny lovers just like myself. I am fourteen and to tell you the truth I would never think of rabbit breeding at such a young age as I don't think our age group have enough 1. money 2. time and 3. patience. Personally I think you should just focus on your rabbit at the moment. She has just went through an extremely tough time at the moment, having her babies and them being still born. Its heart breaking. Please let her rest as I would never force my rabbit into something after having such a shock. It is unhealthy for a rabbit. I understand that you are only thirteen around the same age as me but you have to see where these people are coming from. Also I find that it is rather heart breaking that you don't really care if something happens to your rabbit, if you aren't that fussed about your own rabbit you shouldn't really be trying to get more. Sorry if I sound mean but maybe you should give her a little rest and in that time take care of her and read, research more on the matter. 

Goodluck


----------



## ponderousa (Aug 15, 2012)

Just absolutely bunny said:


> Hi there. I am fourteen. Just a year older than you. I'm sure you feel a little defenseless now as I would if I had many of these people throwing things at me but you also have to remember that these people are just trying to help as they are experienced and are bunny lovers just like myself. I am fourteen and to tell you the truth I would never think of rabbit breeding at such a young age as I don't think our age group have enough 1. money 2. time and 3. patience. Personally I think you should just focus on your rabbit at the moment. She has just went through an extremely tough time at the moment, having her babies and them being still born. Its heart breaking. Please let her rest as I would never force my rabbit into something after having such a shock. It is unhealthy for a rabbit. I understand that you are only thirteen around the same age as me but you have to see where these people are coming from. Also I find that it is rather heart breaking that you don't really care if something happens to your rabbit, if you aren't that fussed about your own rabbit you shouldn't really be trying to get more. Sorry if I sound mean but maybe you should give her a little rest and in that time take care of her and read, research more on the matter.
> 
> Goodluck


I would care if somthing happened to her, i just wouldn't think it's the end of the world.

P.S. Thanks for being reasonable


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Your rabbit only had a pregnancy and birth a week ago and you want to remate her??? Have you ANY idea of the physical toil a pregnancy takes on a rabbit? Even though her kits died she will still have gone through all the metabolic and physical preparations for pregnancy, she did not know they would die. So all the preparation will have taken a toll on her body. She needs at least a month to recover and get back to a level of health whereby she can sustain another healthy pregnancy. I assumed that with your mums experience you knew to increase her dietary requirements and green veg intake during gestation to help the babies grow and her milk production. 
I am gobsmacked that you say it's nt the end of the world if something happens to her, due to her being used to fill your desire to have baby bunnies. Is she just a birthing machine to you? If anything happens to any of my pets it knocks me sick and for the duration of it happening it's devastating. 
If you ask questions on a pet LOVERS forum then you will get honest answers from people who make sacrifices for the welfare and health of their pets, in terms of time and money. Most of whom will be wound up by the cavalier attitude you seem to be putting across. Most of us put the wants and needs of our animals before our own selfish desires as we are committed to providing the best life possible for our pets. 
Rabbit breeding isn't always as simple as it seems, does are easily upset by environmental changes and you need to be careful to keep them as quiet and calm as possible. Her kits may have died anyway as its her first litter (I assume?) but there is also every chance that the stress of being put in with a buck again may have been enough to cause her to lose the kits. 
It's your rabbit and your responsibility, just don't ask questions and then complain if the answers aren't the ones you want to hear. No one here has an agenda, we just are passionate about animal welfare.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

this thread has really upset me. i am so disgusted with the op's attitude even for a 13 year old. :sad:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Quite frankly, I don't care if you're 13, I have a 13 year old daughter & she has more wisdom & compassion in her little finger than you have currently shown in your posts 



ponderousa said:


> Okay let me tell you that I am 13 and I am not breeding for money, *I like baby bunnies*! I wouldn't make much anyhow. And my mom is expirianced, probly way more than any of you.


Go help out in a rescue then, plenty of baby bunnies there, usually bred by idiots thinking they can make money or who don't know about rabbit reproduction



ponderousa said:


> Why should my mom do any research? It's not her bunny she's mine.
> 
> *Besides its not like its the end of the world if somthing happens to Sadana*


Are you for real????



ponderousa said:


> I'll have you know It's not my falt the babies died! If somthing happened to sadana I would NOT think its the end of the world because she's just an animal. and there's no was I would get rid of her!


Go & do about 100 years of growing up before posting on here, from what I've read you don't even sound mature enough to _own_ animals let alone breed them


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

ponderousa said:


> Why should my mom do any research? It's not her bunny she's mine.
> 
> Besides its not like its the end of the world if somthing happens to Sadana


Then take some responsibility if she's yours! I'm only 15 myself, and I would NEVER even consider breeding at my age. You don't even sound like a very loving owner if you 'don't care' if something happens. The poor bunny deserves so much better! I'm sorry, but. 

EDIT:



> I would NOT think its the end of the world because she's just an animal.


If I could, I'd come around to your house and pick that rabbit up right now.

You disgust me. I agree with Bernie and I am LEAVING this thread.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well done "Just absolutely bunny", once again, you showed that, even though you are only fourteen, you are definitely mature enough to own and look after your bunny yourself. 

re the boy that is trying to breed - to make a bit of money I suppose, if he is for real, which \i somehow doubt - well he has a lot of growing up to do.

I personally hope that he is making it all up and just saying what he says to get a reaction, and therefore attention. I suspect that is the case. 

Either way, he has much to learn, and a lot of growing up to do. 

Lets hope his bunny is nought but a fantasy.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

ugghh


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Total irresponsibility, and a bad attitude, with absolutely no concern for the rabbit shown. Total lack of breeding knowledge demonstrated. It's this type of thing that results in the creation of a back yard breeder.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Holy Zombie Thread Batman!


----------

